# My old R35 GT-R detailed before.....



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Not been here in a while, R35 was written off in May/June but I finished this writeup for detailing world and might be of interest to some:sadwavey:

My GT-R R35 (pic heavy) - Detailing World

Here's some pics for those that can't/don't want to follow the link, cheers SC.:wavey


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice write up mate. She was a beauty :bowdown1:

Congrats to you and the missus on the pregnancy and hope the M6 is treating you well


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

You have done a great job mate and I remember talking to you about it now.
Shame it had to go.

Robbie


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

Love the carbon skirts, are they Zele?


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Webber said:


> Love the carbon skirts, are they Zele?


Yep, it had Zele skirts, front splitter, rear apron, front grille, wing and bonnet vents.


----------



## neild92 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thats stunning


----------



## shakysco (Oct 5, 2009)

That looked stunning , bloody good detailing work I could do with some tips !!! I bought my car from up your way too.


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Thanks. Whereabouts was that and from whom, not many up this neck of the woods!


----------



## shakysco (Oct 5, 2009)

Mines is a r33 gtr bought form member root up in bower near Thurso ish


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Ah ok, don't know him but Bower's just a stone's throw away


----------



## shakysco (Oct 5, 2009)

He has a nice 34 now, you'll see him about I would think then


----------



## Fedzilla (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, I'd like to get an R35 here in a couple years.


----------



## spinner (Oct 2, 2002)

Wow looks amazing, always like a red car when detailed.


----------

